# Should I/Do I need an RF trigger?



## Marine03 (Jun 26, 2012)

So right now I've got 1 flash, Youguno 565EX and a "10ft" cable for off camera purposes althought I only feel safe pulling about 3 ft on it. So I want to take some larger group family shoots this next week so I'll be using a 450D with flash and 50mm 1.8 lens for the shots with 6 or 7 people in them. Prob gonna take the shots on a golf course or desert in Tucson. I'm debating weather on camera will work in this situation or if I need a cheap transmitter to bring the flash closer to possible back light the group? I'm having a hard time finding examples on youtube to see examples on how to setup the shot. Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2012)

I would think that for a group in the extreme bright sun in the southwest, you will need large reflectors.and very high powered strobes.
Since you are probably not going to have all the equipment for a ideal situation, experiment. You need to be back far enough to have even light coverage, and be close enough to at least fill in the shadows. Use manual exposure and determine the best settings, or bracket your exposures.
Here is how someone with all the equipment might approach it.
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-10046-10396


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

you are going to need more flash depending of the light of course

for what you are suggesting i would usually set up a wall of 3 or 4 580exii on stands through shoot through umbrellas. you NEED enough flash power to have enough control over balancing the ambient
if you want to overpower fairly strong sun

another way to do it would be to use a setting sun as a key light and the flash as fill flash then you dont need as much flash power but I would still be using 2 flashes to try and get an even spread over the group


----------

